# Online Tonight to be completely off XM within 2 weeks



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

According to what post I've read elsewhere, David said he was going to be completely off XM within two weeks, because XM had reached a deal with another syndicator to fill the slot. This is news to me because for one thing I haven't heard him say that on Online Tonight. Does anybody what syndicator is gong to fill the slot?

We'll have to wait and see what happens


----------



## jegrant (Mar 24, 2002)

Here it is, over a month after the date of this previous post, and Online Tonight is still there. I have nothing against it being carried, but I do wish there was something else besides 24/7 of one show. Surely there are some nice "Internet Only" radio shows about computers that XM could pick up. I bet it would be great promotion for all involved.


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jegrant _
> *Here it is, over a month after the date of this previous post, and Online Tonight is still there. *


Yes, unfortunately. It certainly needs to be only on a few hours not 24 hours so internet only shows can be on there or something. Its ridiculuous to have Online Tonight on 24 hours for a long time ever since CNET Radio went away. You would have thought XM would have done something when CNET Radio went away. But oh well, that's not the case, yet. 



> _Originally posted by jegrant _
> *I have nothing against it being carried, but I do wish there was something else besides 24/7 of one show. *


I have nothing against it either but yes of course it needs something else besides 24/7 of one show



> _Surely there are some nice "Internet Only" radio shows about computers that XM could pick up. _


I'm sure there are but it seems like XM doesn't want to carry them or plans to do something else with the channel. I don't know but they need to do something soon. Heck, I wouldn't mind Tech TV minus the anime, cartoons, and infomercials and the Internet Only radio shows about computers can fill in that gap

OK, I'm done with my rant.


----------

